# Help me



## kawasakirider23 (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi, I'm interested in getting a german shepherd puppy, a girl. I have been doing a lot of research for the past couple weeks on them. I went last night to meet a breeder and the puppy i was looking at. I also meet the mother when i was there. She seemed shy to me. They let her of the kennel and she ran around but when i would go to pet her her ears would go back and kind of lay down. Im looking for a puppy to possibly train for family protection one day. I live in south florida. The breeder is a reputable breeder. The puppy was outgoing however did seem shy/timid at times. However the puppy didn't react to loud sounds or anything like that. Is this a phase the puppy could be going through or do you think she will be like this forever. I haven't bought her yet and have until the weekend to decide. I have 2 boys at home 5 an 3 years old. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Last time I saw a litter of pups with a shy mother, I left as quickly as I could. She wouldn't let me anywhere near her, and just hid behind her owner, barking at me.

The pups learn a lot from the mom. Not something I'd take a chance on.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd also keep looking. A shy dog takes more work and you have your hands full already.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Did the mother cower down or try to hide? Ears going down with upright posture on the mother may have just meant she didn't want a stranger petting her. What did the puppy do that appeared shy or timid? How old are the puppies? I'm not saying the mother isn't timid, just wondering if you understood the body language correctly.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Personally, I'd pass on this pup. 



What is the name of the kennel? Have hips and other health tests been done?



You have two little ones and you need a breeder who has stable *"balanced" *dogs. The breeder would choose the "Right" pup for your individual family.



There are many qualified people here to assist you! A little info will help!




*What "Line" of GSD are you looking for? American Show Line, German Show Line, Working Line? (see the Wildhaus articles)


*What activities or sports do you plan on doing with him/her.

*What type of lifestyle do you have that will include the dog?

*Tell a little about yourself/your family!


*What is your price range? (usual is $1,600 to $3,000)


*What state are you in and how far are you willing to travel (hours)?


*Are you willing to have a dog shipped?

Here are some good reading materials!
(German Shepherd and Schutzhund Articles, by Wildhaus Kennels ) 


Things to look for in a 'Responsible' Breeder
How to Select a Breeder - German Shepherd Guide 

German Shepherd Guide - Home





Good Luck!

Moms


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Moms has some great questions that really should be explored...

That being said, I also agree with Deb's question about the ears on the mom. My girl is not in the least bit shy of people, although she is selective in whom she likes to pet her and give her affection - not timid, not aggressive - aloof, which is as a GSD should be. So how the rest of the body acted and why the ears were back makes a difference in interpreting the language and intent of the bitch. Depending on puppies age and exposure, temperament and experience they may or may not be shy...

Definitely not saying that this breeding/litter should not be avoided, just saying that a first impression if knew to dogs, might not be accurate and there could be legit reasons for ears being back, and possibly then, a good pup can be selected. Then again....it could all be accurrate and you should run.. more info needed for assessment.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

kawasakirider23 said:


> Hi, I'm interested in getting a german shepherd puppy, a girl. I have been doing a lot of research for the past couple weeks on them. I went last night to meet a breeder and the puppy i was looking at. I also meet the mother when i was there. She seemed shy to me. They let her of the kennel and she ran around but when i would go to pet her her ears would go back and kind of lay down. Im looking for a puppy to possibly train for family protection one day. I live in south florida. The breeder is a reputable breeder. The puppy was outgoing however did seem shy/timid at times. However the puppy didn't react to loud sounds or anything like that. Is this a phase the puppy could be going through or do you think she will be like this forever. I haven't bought her yet and have until the weekend to decide. I have 2 boys at home 5 an 3 years old. Thanks!!!!


You don't want shy. Without going into the weeds over it, shy is something that can actually be a mix of things that just shows that way to you.You want confidence, and you'll know it when you see it. 

If you want to do anything like that, before you even get a dog I'd suggest meeting people and looking for someone reputable and good in that. That's going to be harder then finding the puppy.


----------



## kawasakirider23 (Jun 22, 2017)

The mother was playful, running around and would come over to the breeder. I would bend down to pet her and she was just unsure I guess. It was the first time I've meet a breeder or seeing a mother so I'm sure I can't read the body language very well. The puppies were again playful and outgoing. After a little time they warmed up to me, but still ears would go back and timid towards me. This is all great help I really appreciate it. Again I live in South Florida and would be willing to drive as far north as Georgia. as far as the line goes I would prob say German working if it's the right fit. Price range would be around 2k if possible. The dog will grow up with the family and I would enjoy getting into protection training with her one day.


----------



## kawasakirider23 (Jun 22, 2017)

The breeders name was Southern Import K9. Yes hips and elbows have been done on the mother and father and I saw the pedigree chart online. All of her family has a IPO rating of at least 1. The father was on a stud mission and the puppy is 11 weeks old.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Quick FYI, this breeder is specializing in show line, not working line IF that makes a difference for you. Definitely can get great dogs from any breeding line, however, if you are looking for a higher drive dog for PP, you might want to go with a working line..


----------



## kawasakirider23 (Jun 22, 2017)

Yea I'm going to pass this one up, again I've only been researching for a month and this was the first place I drove to and checked them out. Can anyone recommend working line breeders in Florida?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Here's something else to think about as you look. Who put the IPO 1 on the dog? That's who's knowledge and opinion I want.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

kawasakirider23 said:


> Hi, I'm interested in getting a german shepherd puppy, a girl. I have been doing a lot of research for the past couple weeks on them. I went last night to meet a breeder and the puppy i was looking at. I also meet the mother when i was there. She seemed shy to me. They let her of the kennel and she ran around but when i would go to pet her her ears would go back and kind of lay down. Im looking for a puppy to possibly train for family protection one day. I live in south florida. The breeder is a reputable breeder. The puppy was outgoing however did seem shy/timid at times. However the puppy didn't react to loud sounds or anything like that. Is this a phase the puppy could be going through or do you think she will be like this forever. I haven't bought her yet and have until the weekend to decide. I have 2 boys at home 5 an 3 years old. Thanks!!!!


Hang on, hold on, let's look at your post a little. 

You have two small children at home. Are you aware that German Shepherd puppies are often called land-sharks? With two little kids, do you really want your boys to grow up fearful of your dog because of his puppy biting.

Now WGSL dogs bite too as puppies, but they can be a lot easier on little kids, and American lines can too. Some working line people are probably going to give me ****, but with two little kids, we need a lot more information before sending you off to get a little land-shark with high energy and high drive and hard, stable temperament (hopefully). 

What do you REALLY want, and what do you REALLY need?

With two little kids, do you really have the time and the money to go driving hours each way every weekend to work your dog in IPO? Going to spend all day Saturday, every week doing this, and spend a good time every day working him between classes? 

Do you need a dog that will bite and hold on and take down intruders? Or do you need a dog that will bark and encourage lazy thieves to pick an easier mark? 

Do you want your kids to be able to play with other kids and let them in and out of your home, without first putting the dog in crate or kennel? I got nothing against training a dog for protection, if done correctly, and with the right dogs, it probably makes the dog less likely to bite in the wrong situation. But the liability you will face should your dog bite in the wrong circumstances is far greater if you are training him to bite, and to hold on. (GSDs generaly bite once or twice, and they let go, unless you train them to take the sleeve and hold on. This means that you get punctures and some bruising with a bite, as opposed to plastic surgery.)

Have you owned a dog before? Have you trained a puppy from 8 weeks before? Have you owned a herding breed? Have you owned a working/guarding breed? 

You've been researching for a month. I am sorry, but there is a lot more work to be done. If you want to go with an American bred dog or GSL dog, you need to find a reputable breeder. If you are convinced that a working line dog is what you need, then you need to find someone who is producing working line dogs that will fit your situation like a glove, and be able to provide training and advice, and you may even want to think about getting an older puppy or young adult dog. You may want to wait another year or two, until your boys are a little older. 

For a dog that should be in your family for 10-14 years, and a situation where you have two pre-school-age children, six months of searching and researching, and waiting for the right litter to be born is not out of line.


----------

